# Problems with alignment using Digital Factory Apparel Brother



## ReverendoGore (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, amazing people from Tshirtforums!

A year ago, I purchased Digital Factory's software for my tee-store and for my Brother GT-381. But I need HELP with my allignment settings.

Brother GT-3's software has an option to align printers (*Alignment* Check) to avoid that white lines appear displaced under the print. And works perfect.

But I can't resolve that problem with Digital Factory. We've checked the "set white choke" option and talked with Digital Factory, but they just told us to use "Devices > print Testpage 
but the aligment needs to be adjusted on the printer…". Any help? Someone with the same problem or solution for this? A lot of prints have that awful white line under it in some areas.

Thanks in advance!


----------

